# [Review] Cooler Master HAF XB EVO



## MnC45 (13. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielen Dank an Cooler Master für das Sampel.
 
​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einleitung
 Spezifikation
 Verpackung
 Karton
Gehäuseverpackung
 
 Gehäuse
Allgemein
Gehäusefront
Seitenteil
Rückseite
Deckel
Mainboardbereich
PSU & Laufwerksbereich
 
Fazit
_______________________________________________

*Einleitung*

Wenn man an Desktopgehäuse denkt, stellt man sich in der Regel meist  einen schmalen aber dafür hohen und langen Quader vor. Doch gibt es auch  vereinzelt andere Formen auf dem Computergehäusemarkt, wie  CUBE-Gehäuse. Diese sind wie man dem Namen schon entnehmen kann  würfelähnlich und haben meist ganz eigene Eigenschaften bedingt durch  deren Form. Beim HAF XB EVO von Cooler Master handelt es sich um eines  dieser CUBE-Gehäuse. Außerdem soll dieses Gehäuse auch noch gut als  Bench-Table fungieren können. Ob es sein Geld Wert ist oder ob man  lieber die Finger von diesem Gehäuse lassen soll, möchte ich in diesem  Review beleuchten. 

 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikation*



 momentaner Preis|
*77,24€ *
exkl. Versand (
Cooler Master HAF XB Evo Cube (RC-902XB-KKN2) Preisvergleich
)
Abmaße| 
*442 *
x 
*330 *
x 
*423 *
mm
Material|Stahl, Mesh, Polymer
MB|ATX, microATX, Mini-ITX
5.25"| 2 
3.5"/2.5"| 4  
Lüfter (vorne)| 2x 120mm, 1200rpm, 17dB(A) - Lüfter sind inkludiert möglich sind auch 2x  140mm Lüfter
Lüfter (hinten)| 1x 120mm und 2x 80mm
Lüfter (oben)| 1x 200mm
Radiatoren| 240mm  (vorne)
Front I/O| 2x USB 3.0,  1x Kopfhörer, 1x Mikrofon
Gewicht| 8.2kg 
Farbe| schwarz, innen  schwarz lackiert 
PCI-Steckplätze| 7 
Grafikkarten| bis max. 334mm 
CPU-Kühler| bis max. 180mm Höhe 
Staubfilter|nur unter PSU (austauschbar) und vorne
Wie in den Spezifikationen enthalten passen alle gängigen  Grafikkarten in das Gehäuse. Auch ist ist möglich große CPU Kühler zu  installieren (bis 180mm). Der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 hat z.B. nur eine  Höhe von 165mm und passt damit leicht in dieses Gehäuse. Im offenen  Betrieb (d.h. ohne Deckel) ist der Betrieb von noch größeren Kühlern  möglich. Weiters sind auch noch einige Schrauben, ein Dutzend  Kabelbinder, die Halterungen für die Laufwerksmontage sowie ein  mehrsprachiges Handbuch dabei. 


 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung*

 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Karton

Der Karton ist in Schwarz und Weinrot gehalten, welches farblich ganz  gut auf dem Karton harmoniert. Auf dieser ist vorne fast in  Originalgröße die Front des Gehäuses zu sehen, wobei uns auf die beiden  vorinstallierten Lüfter, USB 3.0 und die beiden X-Dock Bays angeprangt  werden. Darüber wird auf den dualen Verwendungszweck (als Cube und als  Benchtable) hingewiesen. 
Interessanter wird es auf den anderen Seiten des Kartons. Hier kann man  zum Beispiel nochmal die "Highlights" des Gehäuses Betrachten oder die  Spezifikationen lesen, sofern man dies möchte. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​  zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Gehäuseverpackung

Packt man nun das Gehäuse aus dem Karton aus kommt endlich das  gewünschte Gehäuse zum Vorschein - zumindest teilweise. An den Ecken ist  es mit ungefähr 2-4cm dickem Styropor umhüllt um Transportschäden zu  vermeiden. Weiters ist das gesamte Gehäuse noch von einer Plastikhülle  umgeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*G**ehäuse*
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Allgemein

Das Gehäuße sieht sehr hochwertig aus und ist bei den Gerüstteilen sehr  stabil, sodass man sich auch problemlos auf das Gehäuse setzen bzw sogar  auf den rahmen stellen kann ohne das es dabei irgendwelchen Schaden  erleidet. Die Seitenteile, die Mainboardplatte und der Deckel sind  jedoch weniger stabil, sodass man hier keine ünnötig hohe Gewalt  anwenden sollte. 

Leider sieht es bei den Rändelschrauben nicht so gut aus. Hier sind  einige schlecht gerendelt und daher auch wenn man genau hinsieht nicht  schön anzusehen, besonders da diese für die Befestigung der abnehmbaren  Großteile verwendet werden und ca. 4mm mit dem Kopf vom Gehäuse  abstehen. Hier gibt es Verbesserungsbedarf.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
Info:*
Um eine bessere Orientierung auf dem ersten Blick zu ermöglichen habe  ich ein kleines sehr vereinfachtes Modell erstellt, wobei ich die  betroffenen Teile rot eingefärbt habe. 


 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Gehäusefront




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Gehäusefront fällt einem zuerst das große Gitter auf. Auf diesem  befindet sich mittig das Cooler Master Logo. Darunter findet man 2 USB  3.0, Start und Resetknopf sowie Audio und Mikrophonstecker. Desweiteren  befinden sich hier zwei Buchten für 5.25" Buchsen. Die Abdeckungen für  diese sind nur mechanisch geklemmt und können ohne Probleme entfernt  oder auch wieder eingebaut werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nimmt man die Vorderabdeckung ab bekommt man die  beiden XtraFlo fans zum Vorschein. Um diese Abdeckung zu entfernen ist  es allerdings notwendig 7 Plastiklemmen zu öffnen, dabei muss jedoch  aufgepasst werden, dass die biegsamen Laschen nicht abgebrochen werden.  Desweiteren ist es hier sehr vorteilhaft zu zweit vorzugehen - mit etwas  Geschick funktioniert das aber auch alleine.  Bei den installierten  Lüftern handelt es sich um 120mm 3pin Lüfter. Diese haben standardmäßig  einen Adapter für Molex dabei, womit diese auch direkt problemlos an das  Netzteil angeschlossen werden können. Statt diesen beiden können auch  optional 140mm Lüfter installiert werden. An der Innenseite ist es auch  möglich einen 280mm Radiator zu installieren, allerdings muss hier bedacht  werden, dass der Raum für eine Grafikkarte dadurch um die Dicke des  Radiators vermindert wird. 

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Seitenteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Seitenteil ist wie die Front und Deckel sehr biegsam und entspricht  der gespiegelten Version der anderen Seite. Dabei wird auf ein  ausgefeiltes Design verzichtet, dafür befindet sich hier ein überaus  praktischer Griff, womit das Umplatzieren und das Tragen ungemeint  erleichtert wird. Im oberen Bereich befindet sich hier ein  Lüftungsgitter. Hier ist es leider so, dass der Staub leich durch diese  in das Gehäuse gesaugt wird.
Auch diese Abdeckung kann ohne Probleme mittels Lösen zweier Rändelschrauben an der Rückseite entfernt werden.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Rückseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Rückseite handelt es sich um einen festverbauten Teil des  Gehäuses. Hier gibt es für die PSU eine Ausbuchtung die ca 2-3cm aus dem  Gehäuse ragt. Verbaut werden können Standard ATX PS2 Netzteile mit  einer maximalen länge von 180mm. Am linken oberen Rand befindet sich die  Möglichkeit einen weiteren 120mm Lüfter zu installieren. Unten können  neben der PSU 2 80mm kleine Lüfter verbaut werden. Unterhalb der PSU  gibt es auch einen austauschbaren Staubfilter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

Deckel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel ist ebenfalls mit Lösen der Rändelschrauben einfach und  problemlos zu demontieren. Auf diesem befindet sich die Mögleichkeit  einen 200mm Lüfter zu installieren sofern man dies möchte. Allerdings  muss hierfür eingerechnet werden, dass der Platz für den CPU-Kühler in  der Höhe verringert wird. 

​ zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
Mainboardbereich
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mainboardbereich befindet sich in der oberen Hälfte des Cubes. Auch  diese Platte kann für Montagezwecke entfernt werden. Außerdem besitzt  diese eine große Aussparrung für die Backplate des CPU Kühlers. Weiters  gibt es auch Aussparrungen für die Kabel um diese von der unteren Etage  in die obere sauber zu verlegen. Durch den Einbau sind die obere und die  untere Kammer voneinander fast gänzlich thermisch getrennt, was sich  positiv auf die Kühlung auswirken kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
PSU & Laufwerksbereich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier befinden sich die Laufwerksschächte und ein Einbaurahmen für das  Netzteil. Die Montage der Festplatten in den X-Dock Bays gestalltet sich  einfach und ist mit wenigen Handgriffen erledigt. Sollte man allerdings  noch weitere Fesplatten verbauen wollen als in den vorderen Schächten  Platz ist, so gibt es auch noch einen entfernbaren Festplattenkäfig im  hinteren Bereich. Für diesen sind auch Kunststoffleisten für die Montage  beiliegend. 
Der Laufwerkskäfig kann außerdem von 2 80mm Lüftern auf der Rückseite gekühlt werden, falls dies benötigt wird. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier noch die Montage einer 2.5" SSD und einer 3.5" HDD in den X-Dock Bays. 

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Fazit


Das Cooler Master Haf XB Evo ist ein tolles Gehäuse der Mittelklasse,  welches durch ein innovatives Design und Möglichkeiten zur Kühlung  besticht. Es macht einen stabilen und hochwertigen Eindruck. Allerdings  gibt es auch die eine oder andere Macke wie zum Beispiel, dass Problem  mit den Rändelschrauben, oder aber auch, dass das Cooler Master Logo wie  bei meinem Sampel etwas schief angebracht ist. Auch der Spagat zwischen  Benchtable und Case ist recht gut gelungen. Jedoch finde ich ist ein  gewöhnlich Benchtable etwas einfacher zu handhaben als dieser Cube.  Beachtlich ist jedoch, wie einfach der Einbau oder Austausch der  Hardware funktioniert gegenüber einem gewöhnlichen Case. Bei der Optik  kann man natürlich verschiedener Meinung sein, aber ich finde Cooler  Master macht mit diesem Gehäuse wenig falsch. 


Meine Wertung für das Gehäuse sind daher:

_*4/5 Sternen*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## MepMepWroam (13. August 2014)

> Der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 hat z.B. nur eine Höhe von 140mm



Ich sags ja nur ungern, der Brocken 2 ist 165mm hoch.

Ansonsten schöne Review, mich würde nur interessieren welchen Kühler& GraKa du in das Gehäuse verbaut hast und wie sich die Lüfter Lautstärkemäßig schlagen ?


----------



## _chiller_ (13. August 2014)

Schönes Review, das Gehäuse hatte ich auch schon in den Fingern und fand es insgesamt ziemlich gut. Einzig bei langen Netzteilen wird es eng, da die Kabel dann an die Platine der Hot-Swap Anschlüsse drücken. Einfach Lösung: Wer die Funktion nicht braucht, schraubt die Platine einfach ab.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. August 2014)

Sieht ja mal gut aus 
Tolles Review


----------



## Hammerhead222 (14. August 2014)

Hübsches Review  

Habe das Gehäuse auch, Standard Lüfter sind gleich rausgeflogen  Krach Macher  wurden ersetzt durch silent Wings 2  

Nur schade das der 200er Lüfter schon mächtig Krach macht und nen schaden hat, dabei habe ich das Gehäuse nur nen halbes jahr


----------



## MnC45 (14. August 2014)

MepMepWroam schrieb:


> Ich sags ja nur ungern, der Brocken 2 ist 165mm hoch.
> 
> Ansonsten schöne Review, mich würde nur interessieren welchen Kühler& GraKa du in das Gehäuse verbaut hast und wie sich die Lüfter Lautstärkemäßig schlagen ?


 
Danke für den Hinweis, da ist mir leider ein Fehler unterlaufen


----------



## Westcoast (14. August 2014)

danke für die mühe und das schöne review.


----------



## DeYoshi (14. August 2014)

Sehr schönes und ausführliches Review^^
Willl meeehr !


----------



## kartal03 (15. August 2014)

Mir gefällt das Case ganz gut, auch wenn mich die Plastikanmutung vorne etwas stört..
Ist das Case auch dazu geeignet, um es mit einem geeigneten Set zu dämmen?


----------



## MnC45 (15. August 2014)

kartal03 schrieb:


> Ist das Case auch dazu geeignet, um es mit einem geeigneten Set zu dämmen?


 z.B. Bei Caseking gibt es hierfür ein Set: King Mod Premium Daemmset Cooler Master HAF XB 
Zu dem Set oder zu anderen für das Case kann ich aber leider nichts sagen, da ich keines besitze.


----------



## Leob12 (15. August 2014)

Mir fehlen die Bilder mit der verbauten Hardware drinnen. 
Außerdem wie sieht es platzmäßig aus, sofern alles angeschlossen ist? 
Gibts genug und sinnvoll platzierte Durchführungen? 
Ist es möglich irgendwo Radiatoren zu befestigen? 

Mag ja bisher ganz ausführlich sein, mir fehlt da aber gut eine Hälfte eines Reviews.


----------



## MnC45 (16. August 2014)

Danke für deine Kritik Leob12. 






Leob12 schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die Bilder mit der verbauten Hardware drinnen.



Das liegt daran, dass ich das Bilderlimit von 25 Bildern/Post erreicht habe und somit entweder etwas weglassen oder auf mehrere Posts aufteilen hätte müssen. 

Siehe auch dazu zum Thread:  Limit von 25 bildern erhöhen. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden auf das Gehäuse selbst zu fokussieren, da diese Bilder meiner Meinung nach mehr "Wert" für den Leser haben. Dies ist allerdings hier meine subjektive Ansicht und ich akzeptiere natürlich hier deine Kritik dazu und werde diese für zukünftige Reviews im Kopf behalten. 





Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem wie sieht es platzmäßig aus, sofern alles angeschlossen ist?


Da es für alles einen gesonderten Bereich gibt, ist besonders im unterem Bereich alles andere als eng. Im oberen Bereich kommt es auf das Motherboard (Mini ITX, Micro ATX, ATX), ob ein Radiator vorne und/oder hinten installiert ist, wieviele Karten drin sind, wie groß diese Karten sind, ob als Nutzung als Benchtable/Case usw an. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele ein Gehäuse vollzustopfen, aber bei diesem hier tut man sich relativ schwer. 







Leob12 schrieb:


> Gibts genug und sinnvoll platzierte Durchführungen?



 


MnC45 schrieb:


> Weiters gibt es auch Aussparrungen für die Kabel um diese von der unteren Etage in die obere sauber zu verlegen.



Dazu bitte auch noch das Bild im Unterpunkt Mainboardbereich anschauen. Dies müsste deine Frage klären. 






Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist es möglich irgendwo Radiatoren zu befestigen?






MnC45 schrieb:


> Radiatoren| 240mm (vorne)





MnC45 schrieb:


> An der Innenseite ist es auch möglich einen 280mm Radiator zu installieren, allerdings muss hier bedacht werden, dass der Raum für eine Grafikkarte dadurch um die Dicke des Radiators vermindert wird.






Leob12 schrieb:


> Mag ja bisher ganz ausführlich sein, mir fehlt da aber gut eine Hälfte eines Reviews.


ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal alles durchlesen


----------



## Goyoma (16. August 2014)

Ein sehr gelungenes und ausführliches Review! 

Man merkt es steckt sehr viel Zeit und Mühe darin, daher ein großes Lob an Dich! 


Könnte das neue Case für meinen Kumpel werden, also für seinen kleinen Gaming Pc.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

Ich glaube in dem Fall wird man wohl einen Doppelpost machen dürfen. Zumindest ein Bild mit Hardware, damit man vielleicht einen Eindruck bekommt, wie es aussehen könnte. 

Stimmt, das mit den Kabeldurchführungen stand da, mehr aber nicht. 
Sind diese sinnvoll angeordnet? Sind sie ausreichend groß? Gibt es überhaupt genug Durchführungen? (z.B kleine Durchführungen für die Lüfterkabel) 

Der Review ist gut, aber mir fehlen halt die Dinge. 
Das mit dem Radiator hab ich übersehen^^


----------



## MnC45 (16. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Stimmt, das mit den Kabeldurchführungen stand da, mehr aber nicht.
> Sind diese sinnvoll angeordnet? Sind sie ausreichend groß? Gibt es überhaupt genug Durchführungen? (z.B kleine Durchführungen für die Lüfterkabel)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie du hier siehst gibt es links eine Aussparrung für Kabel. Vorne zwischen dem 5.25" Käfig und den X-Dock Bays kann man Kabel leicht und sauber durchführen. Ich glaube wenn man dass Bild in Originalgröße/Groß sich ansieht kann man das ganz klar erkennen. (Entschuldigung übrigens für den prähistorischen Plastikbomberradio im Hintergrund )


Leob12 schrieb:


> (z.B kleine Durchführungen für die Lüfterkabel)


Solche gibt es leider nicht. 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Radiator hab ich übersehen^^


kann passieren


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

Ich will mir zwar kein solches Case zulegen, aber ich schau mir gerne Reviews und dergleichen an. 
Mir ist schon klar dass man bei einem Cube mit Fotos sicher schlechter das ganze veranschaulichen kann als mit einem Video. Denn manche Cases haben ein eher unglücklichen Kabelmanagement, wie das Air 240.

Die Punkte von mir sind halt nur Zusatzpunkte, aber wenn du beim nächsten Mal dran denkst, dann hätte ich zumindest nichts mehr am Review auszusetzen^^
Soll ja nur eine Anregung sein.


----------



## MnC45 (16. August 2014)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Die Punkte von mir sind halt nur Zusatzpunkte, aber wenn du beim nächsten Mal dran denkst, dann hätte ich zumindest nichts mehr am Review auszusetzen^^
> Soll ja nur eine Anregung sein.


 Werde ich gerne beherzigen  Danke für deine konstruktive Kritik!



> Mag ja bisher ganz ausführlich sein, mir fehlt da aber gut eine Hälfte eines Reviews.


Bei deinem ersten Kommentar hörte sich das etwas hart an  Es ist ja nicht so, dass so ein Review wenig Arbeit und vor allem Sorgfalt bedeutet.


----------



## Leob12 (16. August 2014)

Joa, sorry, war halt auch schon spät^^


----------



## _chiller_ (16. August 2014)

@TE: Du kannst auch ein Bilderalbum unter deinem Profil erstellen, dann kannst du so viele Bilder wie du willst pro Beitrag einfügen


----------



## MnC45 (16. August 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> @TE: Du kannst auch ein Bilderalbum unter deinem Profil erstellen, dann kannst du so viele Bilder wie du willst pro Beitrag einfügen


 Danke für den Hinweis Hendrik. Wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## Bleeder (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss leider vom Gehäuse abraten, da das HAF XB scheinbar einen Fehler in den X-Dock Bays hat. Denn das Gehäuse hat gleich 2 Nagelneue 2TB Festplatten gekillt.Hinzu kommt, dass das Problem scheinbar allgemein bekannt ist, da sich schon mehrere mit dem Fehler geäußert haben. Wenn es das Gehäuse unbedingt sein muss, seht davon ab die X-Dock Bays zu nutzen.


----------



## Pladdaah (21. Januar 2016)

Bleeder schrieb:


> Ich muss leider vom Gehäuse abraten, da das HAF XB scheinbar einen Fehler in den X-Dock Bays hat. Denn das Gehäuse hat gleich 2 Nagelneue 2TB Festplatten gekillt.Hinzu kommt, dass das Problem scheinbar allgemein bekannt ist, da sich schon mehrere mit dem Fehler geäußert haben. Wenn es das Gehäuse unbedingt sein muss, seht davon ab die X-Dock Bays zu nutzen.



Hab den Cube jetzt schon bald zwei Jahre , aber der Fehler scheint sich bei mir nicht eingeschlichen zu haben   (Backups werden täglich über die Hotswap Docks gemacht)


----------



## morsor (21. Januar 2016)

schönes review, danke dir !


----------

